# DVD de Windows non détecté



## defalt45 (6 Août 2017)

Bonjour. J'ai un DVD d'installation de Windows 7 Ultimate que j'ai gravé avec une image valide, et le disque n'est bien sûr pas détecté, j'ai un mac, je ne peux pas m'attendre à avoir quelque chose qui fonctionne. J'ai un MacBook Pro 15" de 2009 avec un Core 2 Duo à 2,53 GHz. Déjà que OS X n'est compatible avec rien, je ne peux en plus même pas installer un OS x86 sur une machine x86. J'ai déjà fait un reset de la nvram/pram, comme pour tous les problèmes que je n'ai jamais résolus, et je vais en plus devoir claquer 300€ que je n'ai pas dans un ordi pour pouvoir travailler (programmation assembleur, c'est sûr que quand on voit la syntaxe du Swift cela ne m'étonne pas qu'Apple n'ait aucun outil pour ça). Veuillez m'excuser pour ce message un peu énervé, mais je suis là dessus depuis 20h hier soir. J'espère néanmoins que quelqu'un ayant déjà eu ce problème ait réussi à le résoudre, et si possible m'explique comment. Merci d'avance, defalt.


----------



## Locke (6 Août 2017)

defalt45 a dit:


> Bonjour. J'ai un DVD d'installation de Windows 7 Ultimate que j'ai gravé avec une image valide, et le disque n'est bien sûr pas détecté


Est-ce que ce DVD est reconnu comme bootable avec un vrai PC ? Si non, il faut impérativement qu'il le soit sans quoi macOS ne le verra toujours pas.


----------



## defalt45 (6 Août 2017)

Le DVD fonctionne sur un vrai PC, démarre, et j'arrive à installer Windows avec.


----------



## Locke (6 Août 2017)

Ne pas oublier que Boot Camp ne fera pas l'installation dans le disque dur interne si ce dernier est partitionné. Tu procèdes comment ? Il est conseillé d'utiliser une version de Windows 7 en 64 bits.


----------



## defalt45 (6 Août 2017)

Mon disque n'est pas partitionné, et l'iso est bien 64 bits. J'ouvre simplement Boot Camp, décoche l'option 'télécharger le logiciel de prise en charge', car je l'ai déjà et de toute manière il n'arrive pas à le télécharger, et je clique sur continuer, c'est là qu'il me dit qu'il ne détecte pas le disque


----------



## Locke (6 Août 2017)

defalt45 a dit:


> J'ai un MacBook Pro 15" de 2009


A la base avec ton modèle de 2009 quelle est la version d'origine de macOS ? Et maintenant tu es sous quelle version ?


----------



## defalt45 (7 Août 2017)

Je ne sais pas, je crois que c'est 10.6, je l'ai acheté d'occasion


----------



## defalt45 (7 Août 2017)

Maintenant dès que j'essaye de démarrer sur Recovery HD, j'ai un kernel panic! Vive Apple! Qu'ils ne s'attendent plus à un seul achat de ma part... En plus, avec leur p***** de SIP de m**** pour bobos qui ne savent pas se servir d'un terminal bsd, ils commencent un peu à me casser les *******, ces ******* de développeurs de mac os x...


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2017)

Salut *defalt*


Pourquoi n'utilises-tu pas directement le DVD (au lieu d'un fichier *ISO*) ? - avec un _MacBook Pro 15" Mi_2010_ > je n'ai eu aucun problème (expérimentalement parlant) à faire installer Windows-7 (*64 bits*) à l'«Assistant BootCamp» > soit à partir du DVD inséré dans le Super-Drive interne > soit même à partir du même DVD inséré dans un lecture de DVD USB externe [mais, il est vrai, mon environnement était l'OS «Mavericks 10.9» cf. plus bas.]

--> est-que ton Super-Drive interne est HS ? - as-tu essayé avec un lecteur USB externe ?

---------

Par ailleurs > quel est l'OS qui est installé actuellement sur ton disque ? - s'il s'agit de «Sierra 10.12» ou même «El Capitan 10.11» > je ne suis pas sûr que son «Assistant BootCamp» soit le bon outil pour installer un OS « *Legacy* » comme Windows-7. Sur les pages Apple de compatibilité > il est mentionné qu'il faut employer une version *4* ou *5.1* de BootCamp pour installer Windows-7. Ce qui implique l'OS «Yosemite 10.10» comme OS maximum > la version de BootCamp étant la *6.1.0* à partir d'«El Capitan 10.11».

----------

Il faut comprendre que Windows-7 était un OS du passé, booté par des PC du passé, pour appréhender l'exploit d'ingéniérie de la  pour le faire démarrer à l'époque sur des Mac Intel.

Car Windows-7 exige d'être booté par un Programme Interne de type *BIOS* > passant par la lecture d'une table de partition *MBR* sur l'en-tête du disque pour accéder à la partition Windows et exécuter son *boot_loader* « *Legacy* ». Alors que les Mac sont depuis lurette des ordinateurs dont le Programme Interne est de type *EFI* > passant par la lecture d'une table de partition *GPT* sur l'en-tête du disque pour accéder à des partitions dont le volume recèle un *boot_loader .efi* (comme le *boot.efi* de macOS).

Les ingénieurs de la  avaient donc implémenté l'*EFI* des Macs de la capacité à émuler un *BIOS*. Ils avaient de plus créé un mécanisme logique automatique tel que, dès qu'une partition dans un format Windows (comme le format *FAT-32* d'accueil d'une partition *BOOTCAMP*) était créée sur le disque du Mac > une table de partition *MBR* alternative de la *GPT* était générée sur le bloc *0* (ou premier bloc) du disque > dans un type dit : "*H*ybrid_*MBR*" = *MBR* hybridée de la description des partitions de la table *GPT* collatérale (cette dernière inscrite sur les blocs *1* > *32* du disque). Ladite *HMBR* décrivait donc, dans le schéma *MBR*, la partition *BOOTCAMP* d'accueil de Windows, de telle sorte que le *BIOS* émulé par l'*EFI* puisse lire le chemin à cette partition et exécuter son *boot_loader legacy*. Et avant ce boot d'un OS installé > le boot du Programme d'installation de Windows-7 sur un disque d'install.

Le mécanisme logique automatique générant une *HMBR* alternative de la *GPT* sur le bloc *0* en cas de création d'une partition dans un format «Windows» a été abandonné à partir de l'OS «Sierra 10.12» - cela parce que la version actuelle de Windows = Windows-10 est une version *UEFI* bootée par un Programme Interne de type *EFI* lisant l'adresse d'une table *GPT* sur l'en-tête d'un disque. Conséquemment > l'«Assistant BootCamp» de «Sierra» ne gère plus l'installation d'un OS « *Legacy* » comme Windows-7.

----------

Au lieu de te livrer à des imprécations contre Apple et les Mac > tu pourrais prendre la mesure des efforts d'ingéniérie consentis par la  pour permettre naguère le boot de Windows sur Mac. Car une « Ère Logique » séparait les Pc et les Mac avec leurs OS respectifs à l'époque où Windows tenait le haut du pavé dans les secrétariats. Windows était un Système du passé > supporté par des machines du passé (la combinaison *BIOS* > *MBR*), à l'époque même où les Mac était des machines *EFI_based* bootant des Systèmes en mode *GPT*. Booter l'OS « *Legacy* » Windows-7 impliquait une "rétrogradation virtuelle" des Mac tout à fait sophistiquée.

Si actuellement tu es dans une combinaison : _MacBook Pro 2009_ x OS Sierra --> alors tu n'es pas dans une bonne position pour installer et booter Windows-7. Il suffirait par contre que ce soit l'OS «Mavericks 10.9», ou encore «Yosemite 10.10» qui soit installé sur ta partition du Système > pour que leur «Assistant BootCamp» gère sans difficulté l'installation de «Windows-7». C'est une question de cohérence de la configuration logique d'ensemble qui se pose. En résumé : l'environnement «Sierra 10.12» ne permet plus d'assurer les conditions du boot de type « *Legacy* » (*BIOS* > *HMBR* > *boot_loader legacy*).


----------



## r e m y (7 Août 2017)

Pourquoi avoir acheté un MacBookPro si le besoin est Windows, OS X n'étant compatible avec rien???

Revends ton Mac et rachète-toi un portable PC!

(Nota: c'est quoi ces 300€ que tu dis devoir ajouter pour installer Windows? )


----------



## defalt45 (7 Août 2017)

C'est 300 € que je vais devoir payer pour m'acheter un PC convenable. J'ai acheté ce Mac car il n'était qu'à 150€, et que je pensais que Boot Camp fonctionnait correctement. J'en ai vraiment marre, maintenant l'utilitaire de disque, lorsque j'essaye de partitionner le disque, me dit qu'il est corrompu... J'irai tout à l'heure dans le magasin Apple le plus près de chez moi, et demanderai qu'ils me réinstallent macOS, proprement, et au pire ils me demandent 50€, c'est déjà mieux que 300. Je réinstallerai Windows ensuite en suivant exactement la procédure 'normale'. J'ai d'ailleurs réussi sans aucun problème à installer Windows 7 sur un MacBook Air 2011. Je pense néanmoins qu'il faut bien se foirer dans l'écriture d'un OS pour que le safe mode déclenche un kernel panic...


----------



## Locke (7 Août 2017)

defalt45 a dit:


> C'est 300 € que je vais devoir payer pour m'acheter un PC convenable.


A ce prix là tu auras un disque dur anémique en 5400 tr/mn.


defalt45 a dit:


> J'ai acheté ce Mac car il n'était qu'à 150€, et que je pensais que Boot Camp fonctionnait correctement.


Est-ce que le vendeur à suivi cette procédure officielle... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201065 ... ? Ca permet à l'acheteur de vérifier qu'aucun compte Apple n'est actif, du bon fonctionnement du matériel. Ce qui dans ton cas démontre que ce MBP a un problème étant donné que le disque dur à un souci, car ce n'est pas l'installation de Boot Camp qui provoque ce problème de KP.


----------



## r e m y (7 Août 2017)

Un MacBookPro à 150€, on peut penser qu'il n'est pas dans un état parfait de fonctionnement...  il faudrait commencer par faire un diagnostic de son état réel avant d'essayer d'en faire sa machine de travail. 
Apple Hardware Test pour commencer (en espérant que les 2 DVD d'origine ont été fournis avec, le DVD n°2 devant être placé dans le lecteur pour accéder à la batterie de tests matériels)


----------



## lalou (9 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour, je remonte ce vieux post et j'en profite pour réapparaître sur macg après de longues années d'absence ...
Je rencontre le même problème alors une petite recherche sur gogol m'a redirigé ici... et mon compte existait encore!

J'ai redonné une petite jeunesse à mon vieux mbp; insertion d'un ssd, donc j'ai sorti le lecteur superdrive dans un boitier USB externe et ajout de mémoire. Tout ça pour d'accueillir OSX High Sierra. Je dois installer windows pour 1 ou 2 programmes que j'utilise au boulot et qui ne sont pas encore compatibles OSX. J'ai les DVD de W7 et W10, mais c'est W7 que je préfère.

Le problème: impossible de booter sur le DVD d'installation j'ai le message "appuyez sur n'importe quelle touche" avec le tiret clignotant qui apparait...  J'ai bien lu sur le support d'Apple qu'il fallait créer un iso du DVD mais bootcamp ne le reconnait pas... J'ai aussi télécharger sur le site d'Apple le bon logiciel de prise en charge windows qui correspond à ma machine mais comme elle a évolué est-il toujours valide?

Bref! Après 2 jours d'essai infructueux je m'apprête à acheter Parallels Desktop qui semble bien plus facile à utiliser. J'ai lu avec intérêt la longue tirade de macromaniaque à laquelle je n'ai pas tout compris, sauf qu'apparemment, je ne suis pas sur la bonne machine et le bon OS pour installer W7


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2018)

*lalou*

De quelle année est ton Mac ?


----------



## lalou (9 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> *lalou*
> 
> De quelle année est ton Mac ?


Bonsoir macomaniac, alors c'est un MacBook Pro 13 pouces, fin 2011.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2018)

J'ai un peu l'impression que tu as le bon Mac pour installer Windows-7 mais un OS trop avancé pour cela (High Sierra) ; ou que tu as le bon OS pour installer Windows-10 (High Sierra) > mais un Mac trop ancien pour cela.


----------



## r e m y (9 Octobre 2018)

Tu devrais réessayer après avoir replacé le lecteur de dvd en interne.


----------



## lalou (9 Octobre 2018)

Merci pour vos réponses!
Alors, je ne remettrai pas le lecteur superdrive à l'intérieur du MacBook Pro, car à sa place un disque dur SSD fait des merveilles! (et de plus la manip est longue et minutieuse)
Par contre, je n'ai pas essayé avec le DVD d'installation de Windows 10.


----------



## r e m y (10 Octobre 2018)

Et pourtant, sur ce modèle de MacBookPro, je crains que tu n'arrives à rien avec un lecteur de dvd externe. Lors du redémarrage c'est sur le lecteur interne que le DVD de Windows est cherché. 
(Le problème se pose d'ailleurs regulierement  quand ces MBP ont un lecteur interne qui n'est plus capable de lire les DVD)

Je pense que la bonne façon de faire est de remettre le lecteur en interne, le SSD à la place du DD d'origine, le temps d'installer Windows via BootCamp et ensuite tu pourras remettre DD, SSD et lecteur DVD où bon te semble.


----------



## lalou (10 Octobre 2018)

Rhôô bon sang de bonsoir 
L'opération que j'ai effectué: sortir le DD d'origine pour poser le SSD, sortir le superdrive pour y placer le DD d'origine via une baie optique SATA et insérer le superdrive dans un boitier externe USB, ça redonne vraiment une 2ème vie à votre MacBook et on trouve de nombreux tutoriels sur la toile. Que ce fut long et méticuleux!! Mais bon, je crois que je n'ai pas le choix si je veux installer Windows gratuitement...


----------



## Locke (10 Octobre 2018)

lalou a dit:


> Mais bon, je crois que je n'ai pas le choix si je veux installer Windows gratuitement...


C'est relatif, on peut très bien faire l'installation sans n° de licence, mais au bout d'un certain laps de temps, il faut bien passer par l'activation en ligne. De plus, avec ton modèle ayant à la base un SuperDrive et comme mentionné en réponse #20, tu ne pourras pas, Assistant Boot Camp cherchera systématiquement le SuperDrive interne. En son absence, aucune installation ne sera possible.


----------

